# Meat is on



## sprucegum (Jun 15, 2014)

Been up since 3:30. I built a fire in the smoker last night with dry maple, had a nice bed of coals at 3 AM. Added a little more wood and got my temperature adjusted. Just put on a beef brisket (flat) and a beer can chicken. Going to throw on a few ribs in an hour or so. Happy Fathers day to all. It is almost 5 O'clock can I have a beer now?

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SENC (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes, and Happy Fathers Day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Jun 15, 2014)

Happy Father's Day!

Nothing on the grill here, and I haven't built my smoker yet - that's a project for the end of this month. Plus, it's raining and we'll be hittin' the road after lunch. However, since we're passing through, a dinner stop at Mickey's Diner in downtown St. Paul, MN has been planned - one of our favorite places to eat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 15, 2014)

Great idea for fathers day!!! Hope you have a great day with your family and enjoy all the scrumptious food.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 15, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Great idea for fathers day!!! Hope you have a great day with your family and enjoy all the scrumptious food.


It was a easy call as I had my big ugly double barrel smoker in the front yard anyway. I had to cook a mess of brisket for a Jack & Jill baby shower last weekend. I even had a pile of left over wood. My wife does not see the smoker as such a status symbol as I do, she makes me hide it in back of the garage in the bushes most of the time.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 15, 2014)

My wife has ours hidden on the side of the house and does not like me using it at all. The smoke gets on my clothes and then the house smells like smoke and the list goes on. So I have a $1,000 smoker that is now a side yard ornament. The only time I get to use it is when she goes to visit her mother once or twice a year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC (Jun 15, 2014)

Dsd and I had the same idea...smoked meat for Father's Day. Already had a complaint from Dad' s neighbor saying it smelled too good and was makin him hungry



 
baby backs and spare ribs. Mmmmmm hmmmm.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ButchC (Jun 15, 2014)

ButchC said:


> Dsd and I had the same idea...smoked meat for Father's Day. Already had a complaint from Dad' s neighbor saying it smelled too good and was makin him hungry
> 
> View attachment 53492
> baby backs and spare ribs. Mmmmmm hmmmm.


Yep. Pops can smoke some meat. Love it when his neighbors whine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 15, 2014)

If I was not so stuffed that picture would make me hungry. Wife even made a rhubarb pie (hot with vanilla ice cream). Got to pack my lunch most of the week, think I will be having barbecue sammy's


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 15, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> So I have a $1,000 smoker that is now a side yard ornament. The only time I get to use it is when she goes to visit her mother once or twice a year.




I have somewhat less than a grand in mine.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 15, 2014)

sprucegum said:


> Wife even made a rhubarb pie (hot with vanilla ice cream).


 
My mother use to make rhubarb pie and I sure miss it. Your a lucky man. Fathers Day, Rhubarb pie and a wife that likes smoked meat. Priceless!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 15, 2014)

sprucegum said:


> Been up since 3:30. I built a fire in the smoker last night with dry maple, had a nice bed of coals at 3 AM. Added a little more wood and got my temperature adjusted. Just put on a beef brisket (flat) and a beer can chicken. Going to throw on a few ribs in an hour or so. Happy Fathers day to all. It is almost 5 O'clock can I have a beer now?


No pig? Darn yankee Sounds delicious just the same.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 15, 2014)

Rhubarb pie is about my all time favorite. We had a patch when I was growing up and my mom made it about every way you could thing off, she made this rhubarb cobbler with a crunchy top..... heaven....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2014)

I would count myself lucky to have a wife that likes the same things I do, but it's not luck it is called good vetting on my part. 

I could 't imagine my wife telling me I couldn't use my own grill. She would see her shoes and purses start to disappear until she got the message. 

All the meat looks great guys.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 15, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Rhubarb pie is about my all time favorite. We had a patch when I was growing up and my mom made it about every way you could thing off, she made this rhubarb cobbler with a crunchy top..... heaven....



Yes the cobbler is great, she also makes rhubarb sauce. It is the same idea as apple sauce only with rhubarb, I like it ice cold and quite tart with a few saltine crackers crunched up in it. Makes a nice refreshing desert on a hot afternoon.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2014)

I never had rhubabrb pie but I think I have had rhubabrb and did not care for it. Maybe pie is better. I do like pie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 15, 2014)

The wife is not big on smoked meat but as long as she don't have to cook it she is OK with the boys and I eating. I always cook too much so it cuts down on the cooking for a few days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 15, 2014)

I've never had smoked meat, but I have to tell you, that it sounds absolutely delicious.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 15, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> I've never had smoked meat, but I have to tell you, that it sounds absolutely delicious.



WHAT!?!?! you need to change that! (Just got to the cabin and my father-in-law had some leftover pulled pork he smoked waiting in the fridge for me! Yum!)

On the rhubarb pie, Katy has made a rhubarb cream pie in the past and it was delicious. This year it's been a lot of rhubarb, strawberry, and blueberry crisp. Delicious! The combo of those three work together very well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I would count myself lucky to have a wife that likes the same things I do, but it's not luck it is called good vetting on my part.



I was 20, she was 18. I said this ones a keeper. That was 40 yrs. ago this 4th of July and we're still together. Careful vetting = peace and tranquility...and good food! Gary

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 16, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> I've never had smoked meat, but I have to tell you, that it sounds absolutely delicious.


There has got to be at least one good barbecue joint in a city the size of Toronto, you need to find it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 16, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> I was 20, she was 18. I said this ones a keeper. That was 40 yrs. ago this 4th of July and we're still together. Careful vetting = peace and tranquility...and good food! Gary


Our 40th is coming up, I think the secret is knowing when to shut up and bow to the pressure.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2014)

I think that Canadian fare is based on their British imperialistic influences - and we all know how delicious British food is. Mutton pie and fish & chips, eh.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 16, 2014)

Maybe I should just buy a smoker and smoke my own!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 16, 2014)

Do it! Once you eat smoked meat, you realize just how blah it is most any other way. 

We smoked a turkey last thanksgiving. No other method of cooking turkey will yield as good a result. Deep fried used to be my favorite, until we smoked one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah I agree I used to deep fry them every year for our family but smoking is better, and my deep fried turkey is nothing to sneer at.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 16, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> I've never had smoked meat, but I have to tell you, that it sounds absolutely delicious.



WHAT- No smoked brisket-salmon- Pulled pork or ribs............ West coast Canucks at least know what smoked salmon is- absolutely delicious !!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Jun 16, 2014)

Knowing when? As in always?



sprucegum said:


> Our 40th is coming up, I think the secret is knowing when to shut up and bow to the pressure.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 16, 2014)

Maybe I could find a smoker with a lift kit and 35" tires.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 16, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> Maybe I could find a smoker with a lift kit and 35" tires.




Burnt rubber is only a taste that a canadian could like in their food!! Me I prefer hickory!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ButchC (Jun 17, 2014)

How bout this one? It's not lifted, but that'd be easy to fix!!





Or a simpler idea:

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 17, 2014)

Okay, that is freaking AWESOME!!!!!!!! I would love a grill like that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 17, 2014)

sprucegum said:


> Our 40th is coming up, I think the secret is knowing when to shut up and bow to the pressure.





Kevin said:


> Yeah I agree I used to deep fry them every year for our family but smoking is better, and my deep fried turkey is nothing to sneer at.





SENC said:


> Knowing when? As in always?





Kenbo said:


> Okay, that is freaking AWESOME!!!!!!!! I would love a grill like that.



This is the one I want!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 20, 2014)

baby backs and spare ribs. Mmmmmm hmmmm.



is that a bradley? my father has one. set it and forget it love that thing. 
I shot a little skipper a two years ago and smoked both hind ends. it was the best eating venison I have had in years! we all get together the sunday before rifle season and one year heck I was about 14 someone whacked a doe with a car so the whole deer went on the smoker. lets just say the deer was picked down to the bone!! smoked food IMO is the only way to eat certain meats. ribs and brisket for instance!. what are the laws about shipping meat over boarders. @Kenbo if there isn't any laws I would be more than happy to whack a doe for you and smoke it and send it up your way just pay the shipping! archery season starts in about 2 months  which is good thing I am getting low on venison!!
this thread is making me extremely hungry


----------



## ButchC (Jun 20, 2014)

brown down said:


> is that a bradley? my father has one. set it and forget it love that thing.
> I shot a little skipper a two years ago and smoked both hind ends. it was the best eating venison I have had in years! we all get together the sunday before rifle season and one year heck I was about 14 someone whacked a doe with a car so the whole deer went on the smoker. lets just say the deer was picked down to the bone!! smoked food IMO is the only way to eat certain meats. ribs and brisket for instance!. what are the laws about shipping meat over boarders. @Kenbo if there isn't any laws I would be more than happy to whack a doe for you and smoke it and send it up your way just pay the shipping! archery season starts in about 2 months  which is good thing I am getting low on venison!!
> this thread is making me extremely hungry



I'm not sure what the brand name is. I think he got that at HD or Lowe's. Its got a remote that shows the temp and cooking time, both of which can be changed from the remote!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 20, 2014)

ButchC said:


> I'm not sure what the brand name is. I think he got that at HD or Lowe's. Its got a remote that shows the temp and cooking time, both of which can be changed from the remote!!


What fun is that? My remote control take 3 cups of coffee for the first 3 hours operation, and about a beer/hour after that. Unless it is really hot weather in which case it requires gin and tonic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

